# Where do you buy your reptile food? Online or offline?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

I am just curious as to where most people buy their reptile food, whether its offline or online. The reason I ask is I've recently launched a frozen food store (link in signature, if anybody is interested), and I am tossing around the idea of adding live food to my dry goods store (once again, see signature for link if its of interest).

So, where do you tend to order your food from, your local pet shop, or online?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

i tend to order mine online


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I buy mine from local reptile shops mainly because you can physically hold and see the quality/quantity of it, and you don't have to pay postage lol. Plus I tend to buy a lot of reptile equipment when I need it online because it's about 100 times cheaper than any real shop, so I feel like buying live/frozen food in person supports the shops even if it's just a little.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

You need an other option on the list - Both.

I buy bigger items in bulk on line, but smaller items via my local pet shop.

- Only Frozen food for me as we don't have any thing that requires live food yet, but if/when we get something that requires live food, we'd buy local (As we have in the past when we had a scorpion and mantis)


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

If I'm going to be at home to be in for a delivery I'll do a big on-line order of frozen and live but in between big orders I'll pick up odds and sods from the shops....


----------



## themadherper (Dec 2, 2011)

Elmodfz said:


> I buy mine from local reptile shops mainly because you can physically hold and see the quality/quantity of it, and you don't have to pay postage lol. Plus I tend to buy a lot of reptile equipment when I need it online because it's about 100 times cheaper than any real shop, so I feel like buying live/frozen food in person supports the shops even if it's just a little.


x2 :2thumb:


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

I buy mine online... My local shops don't have dubia or calciworms...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

acelivefood said:


> *Sign-up before may 30th to receive 20% Life Discount & 40 Ace Reward Points*
> www.acelivefood.com
> _Opening 30th of May '12, Live & Frozen Food_
> We provide high nutritional *live food* direct to your door, *Locust*, Mealworms, Waxworms, Buffaloworms & *Crickets*. Also provide frozen food direct for you reptile, *Frozen Mice*, Rats, Chicks, & Rabbits, differrent amounts & sizes available. Reptile specific foods available for Bearded Dragons, Iguanas, Turtles, Tortoises. *Free Delivery On all Orders over £20.*


Do you sell large and medium rats ?


----------



## royalqueen (Aug 24, 2011)

I but my live food online from reptilekeeping , always full tubs and alive plus free delivery on live food.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

i buy from either rs or more recently rats r us ( very keen prices )


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I buy all of my frozen food online, unless it is an emergency. Most of my live food is currently bought in store, however I am switching to buying online.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

I buy most of my livefoods from local shops. I like to add some variety to my pets' diets though so buy more unusual foods off the net every month or so.


----------



## The Phantom Lady (May 5, 2012)

I buy my food for my chameleons online because I used to buy from the snake shop in sheffield and I don't think you got your value for money. I find buying live food from livefoods.co.uk I got more for my money. But I buy frozen mice and rats from the reptile store though.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I only buy live ( not allowed a snake) but I buy both online & shop.

I don't drive, so have to beg lifts to the shops, if I'm running low or want butterworms or less available items, online is the way to go.

I have not ticked an option, as no option of a bit of both.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I buy 99% of my live & frozen online from Monkfield, pretty good prices/next day delivery


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We sell a lot of both through our webstore - www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk


----------

